# Mishap while threading the oil sump for air oil separator



## Norppu (Sep 1, 2022)

The air oil separator needs an oil sump to store and collect the extracted oil.
It is made out of some steel tube which is cleaned and threaded.
Running the threading tool to wrong direction is not the way to make threads.
I also do some crappy looking silver soldering.
Enjoy !

In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press


----------

